# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Paul dillet and Graig Titus How they survive in the JAIL fr 2 years ?

## emilio

some one know , in exercise , food etc ....... :Don't know:

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by emilio_ 
> *some one know , in exercise , food etc .......*


they're going to jail?!

----------


## calidude

why are they going to jail???

----------


## EXCESS

> _Originally posted by Luke530_ 
> *they're going to jail?!*


They already were in jail. Titus served 2 years for drug offenses. I know Dillett has spent the odd day or two behind bars, but I'm not sure about anything long term.

----------


## tt333

Well bro, I know two people that are in prison and seeing what they live in is crazy. They both are in the same prison. They have a desk to read or do college work. They have a satellite tv in each cell. One of my bros cuts hair and makes money, and with the money he makes he goes to there little store in prison and buys protein shakes,tuna fish,they even got creatine. And you would be suprised to see what kind of shit gets sneaked in there. Plus the weight room is pretty awsome. Also they get there three meals a day which basically are all clean foods. So there eating right, pumping iron and getting bigger. Didnt anybody ever notice how big Tyson was when he got out of jail?

----------


## Buddha_Red

hehe and what do you get being free and law abiding?

my family works in a prison here in texas. its bull what prisoners get as "rights".

----------


## BigMike J

Buddha i been inside and prisioners don't have rights' PERIOD!!

----------


## Buddha_Red

Well to each their own. i know that they are entitled to cable tv which i am not

they are entitled to free medical and dental, which i am not.

free law help including divorces which i do not get.

Thats what i mean by rights, Yeah being inside sucks, i have been there too. No way would i trade my life for theirs but its crazy some of the things that are rights inside and impossible without lots of money on the outside.

Maybe rights isnt the correct word but you catch my meaning.

----------


## BigMike J

That free medical/dental/vision is a joke too. Yes you do get it, but it is barely adequate atleast it is here. Here cable tv is not a right, but a privledge for being a good lil inmate hahaha. And you can only have cable if you own a tv which you have to buy from them.

----------


## Buddha_Red

i guess im just a bit bitter. Last week i had to hold lukewarm water in my mouth 30 seconds at a time because of the worst tooth ache i have ever had and i was out of luck.

Hehe i agree that they dont have it on easy street, but sometimes i just take offense to wierd shit hehe

Either way, i enjoy debating an issue, different points of view make my world an interesting place to live  :Smilie:

----------


## BigMike J

Sorry about the tooth ache Buddah. I too have a tooth ache that bothers the hell out of me. I guess im just a big puss when it comes to dentists.

Don't misunderstand me though. I understand that there are people who could use this "free" medical/dental/vision aid, but can't recieve it because either they make too much money, but not enough to pay for their own medical and can't get on medicaid. That's a bunch of bullshit. But yet these prisioners can get adequate medical care and all they have to do is fill out a request form.

but 90% of those inmates have to work everyday. Regular 8 hour jobs. The money they make is a big ass joke. 5 dollars a month for all that work if your a skinner. Then $10-15-20 is the most that is made, some inmates make can make up too $150 a month and believe me that is rare. And those jobs are easy, but not plentyfull. $150 a month in the penn is like a thousand on the outside. It can take a person pretty far.

So when you actually think about it they are working for their medical/dental/vision care, which in most cases will not exceed the wages they should make but don't. If you ask me prisoiners punishments for their crimes is to be forced into slave labor, but it's not slave because they are prisioners, but they get paid like slaves. They do have 1 right. They have the right not to work and be thrown in to solitary confinment or they can work for meer pennys a day.

People bitch about the tax dollars being spent on these prisioners, but what they don't understand is that these prisioners actually support themselves and the prisions make out like a bandit, especially the private prisons, because the state is required to pay for every inmate 50 dollars a day of incarceration.(spelled wrong)

Why are you not entitled to this "fREE STUFF" Easy to answer bro, because you work and get to keep all of your wages(excluding takes)and you are not in state custody.

Im not trying to fight or debate with you bro. Or defend these inmates who deserve to be behind bars.. i just want to get the facts out

Peace out.

----------


## SLYDOG69

so when did Paul Dillet get out of jail??

----------


## Maraxus

3 year old thread bro

----------


## decadbal

dam duh

----------


## pattymac931

hahahaha

----------

